# Will Echo7 improve the picture quality of THE PLAYOFFS ON NBC,



## Guest (Apr 20, 2002)

or will it be overcompresssed blurry garbage like it usually is?
Should I just instead buy a rooftop antenna for like 20 times better picture quality for NBC playoff games than Dish Network offers?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

My PQ looks pretty good, E7 should improve it some, E8 probably even more.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Benny - which sport? Hockey - no, baseball - maybe, football - almost certainly, 2004 olympics - it'd better be better!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark Lamutt _
> *Benny - which sport? Hockey - no, baseball - maybe, football - almost certainly, 2004 olympics - it'd better be better! *


NBA


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

E7 is at least 2 weeks away from going online. I'd say that the earliest you could see any improvement at all would be the 2nd week of May (in 3 weeks). Will the NBA playoffs still be going on then? I wouldn't expect to see tremendous improvement, though, as E7 is going to 119, and most of the locals are at 110.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *My PQ looks pretty good, E7 should improve it some, E8 probably even more.  *


Well brotherr, you must have much lower standards for what is considered good picture quality than what I do. I think C-Band, and also OTA have way way way better picture quality than Dish Network(ESPECIALLY ON SPORTS).
So Dish Network, WHAT YOU GOING TO DO WHEN THE HULKSTER, C-BAND DISHES, OTA, AND THE 24 AND A HALF INCH PYTHONS RUN WILD ON YOU?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)




----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

NBA Playoffs? Go Kings, BEAT L-A!

Oh, sorry....


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

My feeling is ALWAYS have a Over the Air backup ready to go. There are times when OTA stations off of satellite look great, but then the next show starts and the picture goes downhill.

The quality truely does vary depending on what is being broadcast, high speed stuff looks worse then shows with a lot of static motion.

I was planning on watching the Superbowl last year from FOX on ExpressVU when something went wrong at the uplink center and the first part of the first quarter were not broadcast. I was able to quickly switch to my local over the air FOX.

Another reason is rain fade, if its raining while your watching the gae you could loose picture from the satellite, while it will still come in as good as you can get it from your over the air antenna.

See always good to have a backup


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Locals on satellite are a bad idea. They will ALWAYS look worse than a good clean OTA signal. Same goes to locals on cable (although I know legally cable must carry them)... a total waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2002)

> Locals on satellite are a bad idea. They will ALWAYS look worse than a good clean OTA signal. Same goes to locals on cable (although I know legally cable must carry them)... a total waste of bandwidth.


Not everyone's house is situated where OTA signals can be received clearly (if at all). I for one am grateful that I get my local news and weather via satellite, because in the valley I live in I get absolutely 0 OTA signal. So I don't find the local stations a "waste of bandwidth" at all.

-Lyle J.P.


----------

